# MECA Alabama State Finals Sept 9th



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This sucker is in less than a week. Hope you folks come out and attend. I gotta get points so I'll have to be there.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I could make this show. It's just too far for me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

morning bump.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wanted to make this show just for the fun of it but work is sending me to California that weekend.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Ally and I will be there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tomorrow!

Weather is gonna be great!


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck to everyone that is competing. As normal, work is keeping me from meeting any of you......


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

strakele said:


> Ally and I will be there.


Good Luck !!

Post results ASAP.




EDIT: Just got a text from several guys:


*Jeff Smith - 1st Master



TEAM AP Members:

Grayson - 1st Modified

Ally - 1st Modex

Demetrius - 1st Street
*


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome job guys.... Great results!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats to Team AP ! Nice job gang


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Great job guys! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Who took Mod Street? Scores?

Chuck


And congrats to Ally, Grayson, Jeff, Kirk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't believe there was anyone in Mod Street today.

Should be noted, first place in Mod Ex was technically a tie between Erin and myself.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Definitely good day for Team AP. Had a great time hanging out with everyone too. And it was great to be inside Steve's shop instead of sweating it out in the heat outside.

Thanks for the demos and comments from everyone.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Who took Mod Street? Scores?
> 
> Chuck
> 
> ...


Chuck are you sizing up the competition for finals? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I enjoyed all of the demo'a that I got as well.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Any pics from the event?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Steve H took some pictures. I'm sure that he will get them up soon.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

narvarr said:


> Chuck are you sizing up the competition for finals?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


You know it!

Chuck


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

First I would like to say congrats to all who competed and made the driver over to the show. Hope everyone made it home safe and sound. It was great seeing and chatting with all you guys yesterday.

Next thanks to Steve Cook for hosting a great show and to the judges for all the hard work and consistent scoring great jobs guys!!!!!!! 

Congrats to all Team AP members who competed at this event (Ally, Grayson and Demetrius) for another great showing. You guys have truly work hard and to get your vehicles to the levels they are at and they keeping better!!!

I would like to say thank you guys for given the Audible Physics line of products a chance, when you could have easily choosen any one of the other great products on the market. I am truly honored to have all of you as part of the team. The results are not some much the products used, But more so how they are used and the hard work put in.

*I bow to you all.* 

And my honorable mention is Jeff Smith. Jeff came out to his first show in what 3 years or so and Won master class and best SQ of show. Glad to have you back in the Lanes sir. Great job!!!! 

Seeing guys like Jeff come back lets me know SQ is growing in strength once more. Seeing guys Like Steve C., Kirk P, Steve Head, Mark E. and many of the old schools continue to do this year after year and push the levels to all new heights. *Hell Ya* is all i have to say and that puts a small on my face!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

So Jeff Smith had the new Zapco DSP-8 in his ride.

Who's cars are which?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I only wound up taking a few pics in the morning, and I think a few others weren't saved on my phone, but here's what I got that SteveH hasn't already posted.

Show & Shine '29 Ford, for those who have an appreciation for oldschool autos (I sure do)














































Another early bird Show & Shine '78 Vette










About half of us early am, interrupted by our dear host 










And all was well with the world.










Also requesting pic of a birds'-eye view of all of us crammed in that room, if anyone has a shot of that.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you SteveH.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

millerlyte said:


> And all was well with the world.



This looks very familiar :laugh:





.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i gotta give it to D that man earned all of his tired , drove 10 hours and then got up to go work at 7am, i rode shotgun and i am wore out. i get sleepy just thinking about how he pushed himself. get some rest D you deserve it


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Not knockin D, just poking fun. I couldn't do what he does... I just enjoy the aftermath.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love that shot of D.....I falsely accused him of snoozing when he was listening to Chris's truck in Atlanta.......he stated rather sternly that he was simply enjoying the wonderful sounds of the system.....with his eyes closed 

'Yea, Man'


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I guess I can't say pictures or it didn't happen this time.  :laugh:

I wondered if anyone got me, now I know. It's all in good fun.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a great time. Getting 2nd after tie is fine by me. Ally's car sounded really, really good. Such an improvement from The Vinny. 

Looking forward to finals! See you all then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Love that shot of D.....I falsely accused him of snoozing when he was listening to Chris's truck in Atlanta.......he stated rather sternly that he was simply enjoying the wonderful sounds of the system.....with his eyes closed
> 
> 'Yea, Man'


I was in D's car during that time sitting idle and enjoying his great sounds. I may have looked dead from being so relaxed from the buttery smoothness of his system. If I would have had my binder in there with me he would have had to of drug my grizzly bear ass out of there. He definately has something special with that thing. And those tweeters sing like angels. Don't ever change them D

To all the other AP people, congrats. Knock 'em dead at finals! Y'all deserve it. I love the products and I love the people even more. I can't think of any other brand at that price point that has so many speakers of equally good and dynamic sound.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

to me, this was probably the most fun I've had at a show in a LONG time. it was very stress free and the folks there made it great. I haven't seen Mark or Jeff in a while and it was great to meet Steve and Josh.

it's really cool how this hobby brings us all together and it's really cool to see how people progress and push each other. I was really quite happy to see both Grayson and Ally do so well. I know they bust their butt at it and it's kinda cool to see them reap the reward. Even if I did lose to Ally. 


I wish I had a chance to listen to more cars in hindsight, but at the time, I really was just too focused on chatting and hanging out with some friends. To me these shows are SO MUCH MORE about this than winning a trophy. I know others feel the same way. Even Steve helped me work on my car last month and he competes against me. It says a lot about a person who is willing to do that without hesitation even when you're in the same class. 


Props to Steve and the judges.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Fully agreed. Great bunch of people.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Erin, you lost to a hot girl. You really gonna take that?Just screwing with you


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Grayson's gonna throat punch you next time he sees you.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

As said in my first post Steve Cook and the judges did a great job with this show. I totally agree with Erin, I had a great time. Just so relaxing and we just had a great time talking with everyone. 

People helping each other out is just great and when getting help truly being thankful for it.

This is what is making our beloved sport grew. People who are willing to help the up and coming improve and even help direct competition get better. 

And O ya Erin got beat by a girrrrlllll, Erin got beat by a girrrrlllll, Na-Na Bo-Bo Erin got Beat by a girrrrlllll. Sorry man I know i will get shanked when you see me again. Just messing with you!!

And Ally Dee doing all the driving when come up to the show was hard core, But you getting that picture is PRICELESS, LMAO!!! My man can power nap at anytime. Ask him what my mom did to him!!!LOL

And ya Chris Grayson is going to submit you with a arm bare. LOL

Once more great job to everyone.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark, I can handle getting beat by a girl. My name is spelled like a girl's. And I am bikinIpunk, after all. 
Lol. 

But don't think for a minute I've gone soft. I'm in my prison cell right now sharpening up a bar of soap. It's going in your kidney next time I see you! 

(this prison lets us use cell phones o threaten people)



And don't hate on D. Dudes gotta get it in however he can. I still feel bad for scaring him awake at the Vinny last year... Or was it Finals. Either way, I'm surprised he didn't shank me for it. He's a good sport.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Grayson's gonna throat punch you next time he sees you.


On a good note at least I have a high pain tolerance! Anyone that's known me long enough knows I'm quite the kidder. It's all in good fun, I promise.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The lack of sleep is gonna catch up to Dee if he's not careful. I'm all too aware of that on so many levels


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> *But don't think for a minute I've gone soft. I'm in my prison cell right now sharpening up a bar of soap. It's going in your kidney next time I see you!
> 
> (this prison lets us use cell phones o threaten people)*


LMAO


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

So who is going to beat Mr. Cook @ Finals?

Erin, or maybe Ally , possibly someone near the West making the trip?

It's going to be a hard task, that man puts up killer high scores


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't forget Kirk..
Then there's John
Then there's Mike Stills
Then there's all the other people I've not met 

And Jorge Delgado I'm told has a great system as well. 

MODEX is stacked this year. Honestly, placing top 5 is going to be an achievement in itself.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Don't forget Kirk..
> Then there's John
> Then there's Mike Stills
> Then there's all the other people I've not met
> ...


Yes so true, good luck to all guys and Ally.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I wish I had a chance to listen to more cars in hindsight, but at the time, I really was just too focused on chatting and hanging out with some friends. To me these shows are SO MUCH MORE about this than winning a trophy. I know others feel the same way. Even Steve helped me work on my car last month and he competes against me. It says a lot about a person who is willing to do that without hesitation even when you're in the same class.
> 
> 
> Props to Steve and the judges.


Could not agree more. That is what makes every show worth driving many hours. Most of the time I feel like kicking myself for not listening to as many cars as I wanted to. I always go into it like, "Today I'm going to listen to all of the cars!" Nope. I wind up at like 2 or 3. 

I do wish I heard yours Erin. 



Audible Physics said:


> And ya Chris Grayson is going to submit you with a arm bare. LOL





bikinpunk said:


> Grayson's gonna throat punch you next time he sees you.





bikinpunk said:


> Mark, I can handle getting beat by a girl. My name is spelled like a girl's. And I am bikinIpunk, after all.
> Lol.
> 
> But don't think for a minute I've gone soft. I'm in my prison cell right now sharpening up a bar of soap. It's going in your kidney next time I see you!
> ...


:snacks:



bikinpunk said:


> Don't forget Kirk..
> Then there's John
> Then there's Mike Stills
> Then there's all the other people I've not met
> ...


_Find a happy place... find a happy place... _ :sweatdrop:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man I was just talking about this last night ModEx has to be the most stack class in Meca.

As Erin said top 5 will look great on a resume in that field.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I stab all of you with a spork!:laugh:


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

To all those making jokes and comments about my girl, I offer you your choice of execution style:























































































Jk  Keep it coming.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone can copy/paste images from Google, Grayson.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

What, you need a pic with my username and date?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

the first time Grayson showed me his "guns", he had a pair of pink fuzzy handcuffs in his back pocket.

just putting that out there.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

One of these years I gotta hit one of these shows. Ill be back ready for next year with the new ride. Hopefully I can finally make one of Steve's shows.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

WOW!!! Very Nice Grayson!


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

It was very nice to see everyone again this past weekend. Glad to see most things are still the same, time to get to work on my ride. See you all this weekend in TN.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to see you back on the forum Jeff. Was the tune you used for the show the same as you were rocking for the Atlanta meet?








Thumper26 said:


> the first time Grayson showed me his "guns", he had a pair of pink fuzzy handcuffs in his back pocket.
> 
> just putting that out there.


I don't know what you're trying to say, other than that you were apparently checking out my ass..


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

strakele said:


> Glad to see you back on the forum Jeff. Was the tune you used for the show the same as you were rocking for the Atlanta meet?
> 
> 
> Yes , for the first 2 judges as I didn't know their personal judging styles, but I made a few adjuments for the last judge as I remember his dislike for my style of midbass/subbass. I took a lot of notes from my score sheets and plan to be ready for the show this weekend.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> One of these years I gotta hit one of these shows. Ill be back ready for next year with the new ride. Hopefully I can finally make one of Steve's shows.


Choose your class carefully. I expect a carseat on the driver's rear to be an acoustical teatment.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Chuck you have been MIA lately.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Choose your class carefully. I expect a carseat on the driver's rear to be an acoustical teatment.....LOL
> 
> Chuck


Hey I'm 0 for 5 at finals so Im getting desperate and trying anything. Ill probably be back in Street or Mod Street for 2013. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Chuck you have been MIA lately.


I've been around ruffling feathers here and there....LOL
As far as competing I've been having to get points when and where I could. PA, AL, OH, TN.

Chuck


----------

